# just a question?



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

I know that you shouldn't breed unless you a experienced or have read lots about it and I was just wondering why this is so serious? My friend had an accidental litter and all her babies are wonderfully healthy and the daddy lives with her boyfriend now. Is this just lucky or are you guys just wanting to be extra careful for the ratty's sake? Just curious.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

There are many complications that can arise during breeding that will kill the mother or the babies or both. Sometimes the babies get stuck, sometimes the mother rejects them, sometimes there's just something wrong with the pregnancy. 

Then you have to add to this that there's no way to say that the mother and father have good genetics. They may be healthy now and friendly enough, but who's to say they don't carry a gene for horrible tumors at a year of age, pituitary tumors (which is almost alway fatal), or other horrible recessives? There are tales of babies born without feet or eyes... sometimes the mothers will immediately kill these babies. 

If there are any complications the rats will have to go to the vet and the vet bills can be astronomical for surgeries, medicines, and just check ups for some many little babies.

And then you have to consider that you may be introducing more rats with horrid genetics into a world that's already chock full up of rats. Pet stores are full of rats for pets or feeders and generally people have a very hard time finding GOOD homes for their babies. Homes that won't tuck them in a tank and leave them along for the rest of their lives, homes that won't drop them in with a snake when they get them home, homes that won't breed more unnecessary rats. 

Often times people are faced with the issue of keeping the babies (there can be up to 20!) and going broke, giving them to the SPCA, or taking them to a pet store, where they will likely be taken as feeders and given to a snake. Or they take them a rat rescue, if they're so lucky to have one near by, and fill up a rescue that's probably already completely full to begin with.

All told, there are plenty of rats out that that really NEED homes. There's no reason to make more just because you want to try it out or see the cute little babies or because you think your rats are adorable and sweet. This isn't directed at you, just anyone thinking along those lines. Rather, go to the SPCA or a rescue and SAVE a life. They'll be forever grateful and you'll feel much better about it.

ETA: Also, with your friend. Is she keeping all the babies? How old are they? Were the parents separated before birth?


----------



## TEKRats (Jun 18, 2007)

I'd also like to mention that you really have no idea if these rats are "wonderfully healthy" until they are well over a year old an genetic issues start to rear their ugly heads.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Forensic covered just about all of it. Well said, Forensic!

Plus, There are so many opps litters and backyard breeders. Its unneccesary. if you want baby rats, find a rescue with one and foster them or keep them.
Why take a home of a precious rescue rat.

Many people dont even want to take a rat to a vet. So would they really want to take up to 20 rats to a vet? nope.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Forensic & TEK said it all, but I did want to throw out...

There's a reason my rescue and other rescues are full of pregnant/nursing moms/litters... It's all fun and games until someone realizes it takes work and money. Some stick it out.. many don't. So they throw their unwanted rats away, more or less, adding to an already large population of unwanted rats. All of which could have been prevented if breeding never took place. Meanwhile, the babies sometimes "go quick", while the teen and adult rats aren't even glanced at, because everyone wants babies.  

Your friend was lucky, for sure. Sometimes, people aren't so lucky and loose some or all of the litter, or the mom. It's not worth it in any way, shape or form.

The only way it's worth doing is if it's worth doing right. Which means mentoring under an established breeder for awhile, learning your stuff, getting pedigreed breeder rats, etc.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

What I have begun to understand after reading in this forum quite a bit, is that breeding rats is much like anything else...

For example, I am a metaphysician and a counselor. Ive gone to school and had training for YEARS before I started seeing clients of my own. I have a PhD in quantum metaphysics, I am a certified MH (master herbalist), Ive studied and become degreed in Aromatology (which is the science behind aromatherapy), Ive received my degree in chromatology, just to name a few. 

However, I am ALL the time seeing ads in metaphysical stores or finding business cards of people that have 'just decided' that this must be a 'cool' way of making a living. So they take a 2 day course, print up some cards, and voila! They are in business. They THINK they are in business the same as I am. But they are not. They have 2 days of study or a month or study as compared to my 20+ years of education. You just cant read a bunch of stuff, talk to a couple of people and become experienced from just that.

Breeding seems to me to be much the same. The experienced and professional breeders spend years learning their art. And yes, it IS an art as well as a science. ANything to do with helping to create a life is science, but learnnig what will make that life happier, healthier and longer is an art.

I have the utmost respect for breeders and I fully support their cause in not wanting inexperienced people attempting to do what they do.

My field has gotten a bad rap from ppl that 'just decide' that they want to do what I do and start doing it with no REAL training and/or experience. Im betting that the rat breeding field has suffered from the same thing. Also, its a kick in the face to someone who has spent YEARS learning about what they do and the best way to do it, when another person just pops up wiht little to no experience and proclaims to do the same thing.

Simply stated, its just not right.

Again, just my 2 cents of unsolicited opinion


----------

